# Bernat Mystery Afghan KAL



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

How many of you out there are going to do the 2012 Bernat Mystery Afghan Knit A Long? Here is a link for anyone not familiar with it

http://www.bernat.com/2012mysteryafghan/

I've never done anything like this before and think it will be fun. I did have a hard time deciding on my yarns, tho'. I don't have enough of anything appropriate in my stash, so I decided to order the Bernat. Locally, I only have a Hobby Lobby to buy from and they don't carry it.

The yarn arrived today and I must confess to being disappointed in the colors. If you look at the site, they have different colorways to chose from and for the most part I chose the "Simplicity" colors. When I first opened the box, the colors looked quite different than they looked online and I was most disappointed in 2 of them.....the Colonial Beige and the Butter. I was very happy, however with my selection of Pink Suede from the "Beautiful Things" colorway. I wanted to add a "peachy" color ad this looked more peach than pink in the pictures, and it actually is! Of course, once started writing this, I put a skein of each out and took a picture. Seeing them all together, I do like them all alot more than I originally thought. If I had been able to go to a store and see them in person, before buying them, I probably would have selected different colors, but these will be good, I think.

In my photo the colors from left to right, on the bottom, are Bark, Colonial Beige and Butter. On the top is the Pink Suede and Greek Sea. The Greek Sea is the main color.

It seems really strange to pick out yarns for an afghan that I have no idea what the pattern will be! I think its going to be fun, tho. Those of you that are going to do it....what colors have you decided to go with?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like fun, if I was able to knit I would join in.

The colors look nice, sorry to hear you aren't happy with all of them. Keep us posted on the KAL. Would love to see pictures of your afghan when your done.

Have fun knitting.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

There are also going to be crochet instructions.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Sounds like fun, if I was able to knit I would join in.
> 
> The colors look nice, sorry to hear you aren't happy with all of them. Keep us posted on the KAL. Would love to see pictures of your afghan when your done.
> 
> Have fun knitting.


mombr4, I know you're having trouble knitting but there is a crochet version also, if you are able to do that!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Sounds like fun, if I was able to knit I would join in.
> 
> The colors look nice, sorry to hear you aren't happy with all of them. Keep us posted on the KAL. Would love to see pictures of your afghan when your done.
> 
> Have fun knitting.


They are also having a crochet along mystery afghan at the same time, did you know?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like fun, if I was able to knit I would join in.
> ...


Thanks for letting me know but I don't crochet. I sure do miss being able to knit, I do try once in a while but it just adds to the extreme pain I am in without knitting. Maybe some day I will be able to knit again like I use to.

I'm sure you will enjoy the KAL.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I really like your color choices. I think they will all work well together. I have seen a couple other posts on this topic and there are others joining in. If I didn't have so many projects going I would love to join in. I look forward to seeing your progress. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Those colors look terrific together. I think you will be very pleased with the results. Be sure and show us too.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm planning to do the KAL. I bought Beautiful Blue, Sundrift, Porcelain Red, Bitter Rose and Vana's choice Silver Blue because I didn't like the Bernat light blue choice at Michaels. It looked like a washed out aqua to me. And, I was looking for more of a peachy or terracotta but the rose and red are a very pretty substitutes for my original idea. Now, I'm just hoping the pattern is not a bunch of squares that need to be sewed together.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't know anything about it. Other than the yarn does it cost anything to join. If it does I can not join.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> I didn't know anything about it. Other than the yarn does it cost anything to join. If it does I can not join.


Doesn't cost a thing! Click on my link above and it gives you the scoop. All you have to do is sign up for the emails for the weekly clue and pattern!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

yo k2tog in CA said:


> I'm planning to do the KAL. I bought Beautiful Blue, Sundrift, Porcelain Red, Bitter Rose and Vana's choice Silver Blue because I didn't like the Bernat light blue choice at Michaels. It looked like a washed out aqua to me. And, I was looking for more of a peachy or terracotta but the rose and red are a very pretty substitutes for my original idea. Now, I'm just hoping the pattern is not a bunch of squares that need to be sewed together.


Your colors sound great! I hope it's not a bunch of squares that have to be sewn together, too :thumbdown:


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> Dimples16 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know anything about it. Other than the yarn does it cost anything to join. If it does I can not join.
> ...


 Thanks' Sounds like fun. I have tons of yarn.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the colors that you chose.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

I did the CAL about a year ago and was pleased with the colors, but thought the pattern was a little to "busy." I did make some patterns I had never done before but, as much fun as I had looking forward to the new pattern each week, I was disappointed with the final product and decided to skip it this time. It is quite a bit of money to invest when you have no idea what you will have in the end. I do really like the colors you have chosen.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Gotta see what this is all about. As you say...a mystery!!! I'm not usually a green person but I do like the look of the green you have there.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I did the first knit along, but got really messed up on one particular pattern, I never did finish it lol. I plan on doing this one though, and just a little useless info, I live about 15 minutes away from the Bernat Factory. They have a 50% off sale twice a year, or you fill a bag for $10, it's great.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

I'm doing the crochet one, but will probably copy the knitting clues as well, in case I like it when it I see the finished product and like it.

I, too, am agonising over colours and no time to get yarn from OS before it starts. Am going off to buy my yarn tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Yankee Chick, I actually like the colors very much. I think they go well together. I looked into the KAL, but don't really want to buy any more yarn. I wonder if I have yarn in my stash that would work......Maybe I'll check it out. Good Luck to you though! Have fun!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

The colours you chose go very well together. The only afghan I made is still waiting to be sew together (10 years). So while this sounds like fun I doubt I will be signing up. I have some time to decide and I can get Waverly at my local Michael's and at Walmart. Thinking but this early in the morning it makes my head hurt.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Your colors are beautiful! I am gonna check this out!


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is the yarn a super bulky yarn and what Bernat Yarn is being used?


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm doing the KAL. Chose Bernat Waverly yarn in Breath of Blue (MC), Beautiful Blue, Celadon, Mauve Glow and Fresh Flower. Very happy with my color choices when I received them and looking forward to the start of the KAL on Feb. 15.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was very interested until it said at the end it will be put together. I hate putting things together. Thanks for sharing this information. I would love to see pictures as yours progresses. jinx


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm doing the CAL...Never attempted one before...I pray that I can stay on track...


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I too am doing the KAL. I picked 2 blues, a red, black and a gold color (I'm too lazy to walk across the room to check the exact color names!! LOL)

@YankeeChick -- I didn't think they were emailing the clues. I read the other day you had to go to the forum every week when it starts on the 15th. Have they changed that?


----------



## redbug (Jan 10, 2012)

I am doing the CAL with Waverly 3 shades of blue and 2 green...can't wait to start. Have some stash yarn purchased for another afghan so if guage is ok, I may attempt KAL also, even if I print patterns and do later. When you read through the bernat instructions you will find where the "clues" are given weekly. The will be joined together at the end but I think they will give suggestions abou how to do it "painlessly". No one enjoys putting motifs together!. Sounds like this is going to be an interesting design.

I did the last CAL and really enjoyed it! Hope you do too!


----------



## knittermolly (Sep 29, 2011)

I am also doing the myster KAL. I can't wait to get started. My colors are a brown, two blues, a beige, and a deep red. I read somewhere that the pattern does involve putting sections together.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm signed up for the KAL as it sounded like fun and if I ran into a problem, there are others I can call on for help. I went with the Bernat, as I thought it would be easier (and cheaper, the discount was appealing) and picked Colonial Beige, Antique, Stone Brown, Butter and Gypsy Gold. I like all the colors with the exception of the Gypsy Gold. It's a weird looking yellowish/greenish tone. Can't wait for it to start.


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

The reason colors look different is that all computer monitors have different color settings. What might look like a bright red on my screen, might look dull on yours. Unfortunate for us needle-workers who want to buy yarn on-line. I think your afghan will work up into a nice surprise.

Irisbel


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice color choices.


----------



## Djmitchell (Jan 6, 2012)

I had thought about doing this as it sounded like a lot of fun but didnt know if i could do it as i havent been knitting for very long. I learned years ago but always ended up crocheting instead because it goes so much faster. After reading your post and the replies i decided to jump in and give it a try. I bought my yarn and joined the KAL. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi they also have a CAL - ( crochet a long) in case you would rather crochet your Afghan


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

i am looking forward to doing the same blanket, i also have never done one of these, i am still waiting for my yarn to come. i think i chose slimier colours, but don't remember. but still excited to start. good luck with yours


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not doing it this year, I did, however, do it last year and it was really fun. Every week I had to make so many of a particular square. Once all the square were finished you got to put them together. It turned out really nice.

Would not have made it otherwise, but am not sorry I did.
Am pretty sure you'll have fun with it.

As for colors.....you will be amazed at how nice they look once they're all worked together!!!


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

I did a crochet along with Bernat in 2010....Wasn't keen on the colours they picked out, but crochet it anyway. There was quite a bit of joining together (and I hate joining) but it did turn out quite well....amazingly enough it fit in with the colours of our couch. Am thinking about doing it again this year, haven't made my mind whether to Knit or Crochet.....suppose I could do both. Will see. Hope you have fun doing the afghan.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I too am doing the Knit Along. My yarn came several days ago and I absolutely love the colors. They match my walls, accent pieces, and drapes perfectly. I chose Blue Gown as my main color and Breath of Blue, Navy, Incense, and Butter as my accents. Last year I did the Crochet Along and it was so much fun not knowing how it would turn out. Loved the finished afghan.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow it sounds fun but I would have to go to the store to pick the colors. I think you did a good job with color choices with buying them online.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I did the first knit along, but got really messed up on one particular pattern, I never did finish it lol. I plan on doing this one though, and just a little useless info, I live about 15 minutes away from the Bernat Factory. They have a 50% off sale twice a year, or you fill a bag for $10, it's great.


Oh, lucky you! Canada has several big yarn companies which is a nice resource: Elann, Kraemer, and I forget the other


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

It is going to be squares or panel because they say it well be put together at the end.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just LOVE your colors! I would like to join in, but right now I have too many projects going on. 
Do they have one frequently?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

irisbel said:


> The reason colors look different is that all computer monitors have different color settings. What might look like a bright red on my screen, might look dull on yours. Unfortunate for us needle-workers who want to buy yarn on-line. I think your afghan will work up into a nice surprise.
> 
> I went to the store to check the colours before ordering and I did not like the colours as much as I thought I would they do look different so went with red heart got a good deal the whole thing cost me just over 21 dollars, our Wal mart was moving and was getting rid of stock and just lucky to have the colours I like ,burg. dusty rose green, had off white in stash and black which i had trouble deciding on the black or different dusty rose but think I will still go with the black as the main I am doing the swatch right now had to go down a size in needle 4.5mm I have never made an Afghan before I did read on the blog on face book that it was not just squares


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

YankeeChick said:


> How many of you out there are going to do the 2012 Bernat Mystery Afghan Knit A Long? Here is a link for anyone not familiar with it
> 
> http://www.bernat.com/2012mysteryafghan/
> 
> ...


This sounds most intriguing. I shall be looking into this further.

I adore your color choices. I'm sure they will work up spectacularly in an afgan.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

yo k2tog in CA said:


> I'm planning to do the KAL. I bought Beautiful Blue, Sundrift, Porcelain Red, Bitter Rose and Vana's choice Silver Blue because I didn't like the Bernat light blue choice at Michaels. It looked like a washed out aqua to me. And, I was looking for more of a peachy or terracotta but the rose and red are a very pretty substitutes for my original idea. Now, I'm just hoping the pattern is not a bunch of squares that need to be sewed together.


I know what you mean that is why I hated doing sqs until I learned how to join as I go. You make your 1st. sq. Then you start your 2nd, and when you start the last row, you begin to join it to the first sq. working back and forth from the 2nd. to the 1st. until it is joined.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am doing the KAL but using purples and silver, my granddaughter's favorites. I just have to decide how much of each color. The silver, Yarn Bee Princess crown is pricey for me so that will be the contrast color requiring only 2 skeins and using coupon. Looking for a 1pound white or shade of purple for the 14 oz. largest contrast. Love this yarn, orchid, amethyst and seaspray make up the other 3 contrasts.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I am also doing the KAL. I ordered most of the colors from the Simplicity line and I,too, was disappointed with the colors. I thought they would be more blue than the green they turned out to be and the butter color is just plain ugly. Oh well. Still looking forward to it.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

4grammy4 said:


> I am doing the KAL but using purples and silver, my granddaughter's favorites. I just have to decide how much of each color. The silver, Yarn Bee Princess crown is pricey for me so that will be the contrast color requiring only 2 skeins and using coupon. Looking for a 1pound white or shade of purple for the 14 oz. largest contrast. Love this yarn, orchid, amethyst and seaspray make up the other 3 contrasts.


4grammy4, those colours sounds like it is going to be a beautiful combination. I really hesitant about buying yarn online. It looks one way in the photograph and when you get it - ugh! I also like to feel my yarn before buying it for if it doesn't feel good to the touch, it does not give me any incentive to knit/crochet. What happens if it is not what you thought it was, can you return it?


----------



## Jatss07 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm doing the KAL too. I chose from the simplicity colors: birch white, colonial beige, bark (main color), Greek sea & turtle green. Not too excited about the colors one I got them, but hoping it turns out alright anyway.


----------



## elizabethmb (Jul 31, 2011)

So - I might try this. I signed up on the forum. And just in case I absolutely HATE doing this, I'm keeping everyone's comments.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

When I was about 16 years old I worked at Bernat Yarn Co. when it was in Uxbridge, Massachusetts. Sure wish I could get my hands on all that yarn again, I didn't knit then. The only problem I'd be giving my paycheck back to them.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I have never done a KAL let alone a mystery KAL. I'm so excited to start. I think your colors look great together.
I had a hard time picking colors online as well. My colors are Sun Drift (creamy beige) Colonial beige (a golden tone) Irish moss (a brighter green than I had hoped) Porcelain Red (has a bit of rust as I had hoped) and pink suede. The name for pink suede is a bit deceptive - I think it is more of a muted coral or peach as you mentioned. I hope they will all work together in the end. My main color is the sun drift and the pink suede is the color that I only purchased 2 skeins of.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I did the first knit along, but got really messed up on one particular pattern, I never did finish it lol. I plan on doing this one though, and just a little useless info, I live about 15 minutes away from the Bernat Factory. They have a 50% off sale twice a year, or you fill a bag for $10, it's great.


You are the lucky one. Sure wish I was that close.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

kayers said:


> I have never done a KAL let alone a mystery KAL. I'm so excited to start. I think your colors look great together.
> I had a hard time picking colors online as well. My colors are Sun Drift (creamy beige) Colonial beige (a golden tone) Irish moss (a brighter green than I had hoped) Porcelain Red (has a bit of rust as I had hoped) and pink suede. The name for pink suede is a bit deceptive - I think it is more of a muted coral or peach as you mentioned. I hope they will all work together in the end. My main color is the sun drift and the pink suede is the color that I only purchased 2 skeins of.


This is a beautiful combination. The red will add some kick to it. I did an afghan for someone some time back and she wanted it is black, gold and cream, and I added crimson sproadically in it. I used the Satin yarn which I love, and the crimson just gave it a kick. It was beautiful.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I think maybe I'll try it. I've got bags of yarn from church for charity knitting. Ought to be some colors in there that I can use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

As for being bothered by all the seaming at the end, you can also pick up stitches along one side of a square and begin while working ends in. Lots of time saving in finishing. 

I am playing with mitered squares now and seeing how they look when connecting new squares in this manner. It works quite well.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks - it's so much fun to pick out colors...now to see the finished project!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

kayers, love your color choices it will look fabulous


----------



## grammyofsix (Nov 7, 2011)

hi i joined and bought yarn also like you, hope its not a bunch of stuff i have to sew together. sewing,is for my sewing machine. i' debating about colors they look kind of dull to me. i might buy more after i look at them more.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love all your color combos. These finished projects will be amazing. Can't wait to see them all. I love the intrigue of the mystery.
I would attempt this, but I just did a Block a Month afghan this past year. Am putting all my squares together as we speak. It was fun, but I was happy when it was over.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Your colors look great together. Have fun.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> As for being bothered by all the seaming at the end, you can also pick up stitches along one side of a square and begin while working ends in. Lots of time saving in finishing.
> 
> I am playing with mitered squares now and seeing how they look when connecting new squares in this manner. It works quite well.


Do you think we'll be able to tell from the clues which side to pick up on? I like this idea a LOT!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think your colors are lovely! Please keep us posted on what you're doing and how your afghan looks.

If I didn't have so many WIPs, I'd be interested in joining in.

Hazel


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you have chosen well on your colors. It will be a soft and pretty colors afghan. I hope the pattern will compliment the color choices. It does sound like fun to knit without knowing what you are making. I can't image it ever becoming boring that way. I may try it if I find the right yarns in my stash.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Haven't heard of it until now. Just might have to joing in. I think your colors are good choices.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

HI I THINK YOU WILL BE VERY PLEASED WITH THE COLORS. THEY BLEND VERY WELL. I WANT TO DO THE KNIT ALONG. I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL MUTED TEAL AND I WANT TO MAKE MINE IN SOLID COLOR SO I WILL USE THAT.THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR TELLING US ABOUT THE MYSTERY KAL. SANDI67


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the colors you selected. I was thinking of joining but decided I wasn't ready for such a large project.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

That sounds like fun. How many skeins did you know to buy and what pattern is this? I put this on my favorites. I like your color combinations.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I might do it in any of the leftovers I have... No color scheme


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> kayers, love your color choices it will look fabulous


Thanks so much - I used my love of tuscan decor.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

They do this once a year.


marylo12 said:


> I just LOVE your colors! I would like to join in, but right now I have too many projects going on.
> Do they have one frequently?


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

How many weeks is this mystery afghan suppose to take?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I really like the colors.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

The first "clue" is given on Feb. 15 and then every Wed. after you receive another "clue". As I recall from last year it goes for about two months.


Tinker Belle said:


> How many weeks is this mystery afghan suppose to take?


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

SeniorDancer said:


> The first "clue" is given on Feb. 15 and then every Wed. after you receive another "clue". As I recall from last year it goes for about two months.
> 
> 
> Tinker Belle said:
> ...


Two months is 8 or 9 weeks........... that's a sufficient time to get it done and not overwhelm anyone. Thanks for the info.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> I did the CAL about a year ago and was pleased with the colors, but thought the pattern was a little to "busy." I did make some patterns I had never done before but, as much fun as I had looking forward to the new pattern each week, I was disappointed with the final product and decided to skip it this time. It is quite a bit of money to invest when you have no idea what you will have in the end. I do really like the colors you have chosen.


Wow! That's beautiful! But I agree that it is a tad "busy". Hopefully this one won't be, cuz you're right....it is a bit of an investment when you don't know what you'll get! But that's okay. It'll be fun to do, hopefully, and if I don't like it for myself, I have the perfect person in mind to give it to as a Christmas gift!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

4grammy4 said:


> I am doing the KAL but using purples and silver, my granddaughter's favorites. I just have to decide how much of each color. The silver, Yarn Bee Princess crown is pricey for me so that will be the contrast color requiring only 2 skeins and using coupon. Looking for a 1pound white or shade of purple for the 14 oz. largest contrast. Love this yarn, orchid, amethyst and seaspray make up the other 3 contrasts.


That sounds like terrific colors!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Djmitchell said:


> I had thought about doing this as it sounded like a lot of fun but didnt know if i could do it as i havent been knitting for very long. I learned years ago but always ended up crocheting instead because it goes so much faster. After reading your post and the replies i decided to jump in and give it a try. I bought my yarn and joined the KAL. Thanks for the encouragement


Yay for you!!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Pattyhayw said:


> Yankee Chick, I actually like the colors very much. I think they go well together. I looked into the KAL, but don't really want to buy any more yarn. I wonder if I have yarn in my stash that would work......Maybe I'll check it out. Good Luck to you though! Have fun!


I did actually almost use some from my stash. The only thing I had that might work is an assortment of red, black, white and 2 shades of grey. I just decided that I'd rather give their colors a go. Good luck finding what you need in your stash!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

patty1 said:


> Is the yarn a super bulky yarn and what Bernat Yarn is being used?


It's the Bernat Waverly yarn and it's worsted weight, not bulky.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

margoc said:


> I too am doing the KAL. I picked 2 blues, a red, black and a gold color (I'm too lazy to walk across the room to check the exact color names!! LOL)
> 
> @YankeeChick -- I didn't think they were emailing the clues. I read the other day you had to go to the forum every week when it starts on the 15th. Have they changed that?


No, I'm sure they haven't. I was having a brain bubble when I wrote that, I guess. LOL  Your colors sound great!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love your color choice. I can't wait to see what the whole thing is going to look like. It sounds like fun, but I am not knitting another thing until my Ashton Shawl is done.  

Keep us posted!

Anita


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> I'm not doing it this year, I did, however, do it last year and it was really fun. Every week I had to make so many of a particular square. Once all the square were finished you got to put them together. It turned out really nice.
> 
> Would not have made it otherwise, but am not sorry I did.
> Am pretty sure you'll have fun with it.
> ...


I'm sure the colors will be great once they are all put together. I've been a quilter for years, and always had a pretty good eye for colors and fabrics that would work up well together, but knitting an afghan is new to me. Not feeling as confident about the color choices, but I'm sure they will be fine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Saw the yarn at our local JoAnn's and it was pretty in a muted sort of way. Good luck to all of you starting on this project. Post photos of your finished masterpieces, please.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> irisbel said:
> 
> 
> > The reason colors look different is that all computer monitors have different color settings. What might look like a bright red on my screen, might look dull on yours. Unfortunate for us needle-workers who want to buy yarn on-line. I think your afghan will work up into a nice surprise.
> ...


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I am also doing the KAL. I ordered most of the colors from the Simplicity line and I,too, was disappointed with the colors. I thought they would be more blue than the green they turned out to be and the butter color is just plain ugly. Oh well. Still looking forward to it.


yeah, it was the Butter color that threw me off, too. My 1st thought was something 'diaperish', if you get my drift. LOL But hopefully we will be pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Jatss07 said:


> I'm doing the KAL too. I chose from the simplicity colors: birch white, colonial beige, bark (main color), Greek sea & turtle green. Not too excited about the colors one I got them, but hoping it turns out alright anyway.


I was surprised at some of the colors they put together. I liked the Turtle Green, but the Greek Sea was my favorite (and is my main color) and not knowing the pattern, I wasn't quite sure I would like the 2 together. It'll be great to see how yours turn out! I sorta wanted to get the Birch white, but opted for the Pink suede (peachy color) instead. We shall see how we did soon enough, I guess!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

kayers said:


> I have never done a KAL let alone a mystery KAL. I'm so excited to start. I think your colors look great together.
> I had a hard time picking colors online as well. My colors are Sun Drift (creamy beige) Colonial beige (a golden tone) Irish moss (a brighter green than I had hoped) Porcelain Red (has a bit of rust as I had hoped) and pink suede. The name for pink suede is a bit deceptive - I think it is more of a muted coral or peach as you mentioned. I hope they will all work together in the end. My main color is the sun drift and the pink suede is the color that I only purchased 2 skeins of.


I LIKE!!! It's gonna be pretty!!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

sandi67 said:


> HI I THINK YOU WILL BE VERY PLEASED WITH THE COLORS. THEY BLEND VERY WELL. I WANT TO DO THE KNIT ALONG. I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL MUTED TEAL AND I WANT TO MAKE MINE IN SOLID COLOR SO I WILL USE THAT.THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR TELLING US ABOUT THE MYSTERY KAL. SANDI67


That sounds like a lovely idea! I like motif afghans made in one color, but never have done one. Will look forward to seeing it when we're done, Sandi!


----------



## tanyastreasures (Sep 27, 2011)

I am going to try and do this. I have two dozen orders for angry bird hats that I have to complete too though. I am using up stash yarn. Are we going to have a thread for it on here, in case I need help. I was thinking about doing both, but I don't think I can manage that. I am going to have to see which one I end up deciding to do.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I love your color choice. I can't wait to see what the whole thing is going to look like. It sounds like fun, but I am not knitting another thing until my Ashton Shawl is done.
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> Anita


Anita, I hear that! I am just starting a sweater and probably shouldn't be doing it either! It'll be my first sweater (cardigan, actually) and although it's not a lot of fancy stitches, it will be time consuming especially since it is quite long. I was hoping to have the sweater done by mid-April, but I doubt, being relatively new to knitting, that I will make that deadline anyway. Ashton shawls are gorgeous! Good luck


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am doing the KAL and chose the Beautiful Things color way. Dont have the names in front of me, but the colors are reds, pinks, cream and moss green. 
I was also disappointed when I opened the box; the colors were way more muted than I thought they would be, but I do like them together. 
I would have rather gone into a store to see the yarn, but by chance, the day I found out about the KAL Joanne Fabric was having a sale on Bernat Waverly yarn AND free shipping I could not resist getting the yarn for a great price so I took a chance.

This will be the second Bernat KAL I am participating in. In the one I did, they released a clue each week which turned out to be squares we had to sew together and then put a border around the afghan. 
I thought I would hate making all the squares and I dont even want to get started on how much I dislike seaming, so I almost did not even start this project , but since I had bought the yarn I gave it a go. 

Turned out it was fun to not know what the next clue would be and I liked doing the squares since they worked up quickly and were portable. I learned some new techniques and the staff at Bernat were very helpful with any questions people had .
I honestly thought I would never end up sewing the squares together, but I did and it went much more quickly than I thought it would.
Dont know if this KAL will be squares, but if it is, for those of you dreading it... you may not hate it as much as you think you will.

The final afghan was not something I would have chosen to knit, and I did not like the colors I chose (I did not use the colors Bernat suggested) but at the end people sent in pictures and some of them were beautiful.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

hilde said:


> That sounds like fun. How many skeins did you know to buy and what pattern is this? I put this on my favorites. I like your color combinations.


If you go to the link in my original post, it gives you all the info. The number of colors and the number of skeins you need of each, plus color suggestions. The pattern is the "Mystery" part. We won't know until we start and they post the new pattern each week!


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

And I just love the "butter" color in my afghan colors.



YankeeChick said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I am also doing the KAL. I ordered most of the colors from the Simplicity line and I,too, was disappointed with the colors. I thought they would be more blue than the green they turned out to be and the butter color is just plain ugly. Oh well. Still looking forward to it.
> ...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

im doing this one too; but i chose to pick my own color palette from the four choices. I got my yarn a lot cheaper from Herrshners.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> im doing this one too; but i chose to pick my own color palette from the four choices. I got my yarn a lot cheaper from Herrshners.


Bernats has the Waverly yarn on sale. ($3.68) You just have to use "waverly" as the coupon code. But they were out of one of my colors and I was lucky enough to get it from Joannes.com for a little bit cheaper. So much for ordering from the company thinking it would all be in stock! LOL


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

This looks really interesting, but I'm wondering how the Bernat Waverly yarn feels. Could you tell us please if it is soft and washable?


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> This looks really interesting, but I'm wondering how the Bernat Waverly yarn feels. Could you tell us please if it is soft and washable?


It's washable....and quite soft for acrylic. Should make a cozy afghan!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

wow 15 balls.. thats an expensive afghan..most of the time im knitting on pennies..would love to do this but dunno if i can afford it


----------



## tanyastreasures (Sep 27, 2011)

Since we are doing a new clue a week, maybe wait for the clue to see what colors you need that week and just get a few skeins at a time.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I did the first knit along, but got really messed up on one particular pattern, I never did finish it lol. I plan on doing this one though, and just a little useless info, I live about 15 minutes away from the Bernat Factory. They have a 50% off sale twice a year, or you fill a bag for $10, it's great.


Hi CrystalP, would that be in Listowel?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I would like to try the knit afghan. Think I got enough yarn from my stash to do it. Figured it would be a good way to use up the extras that I have. I hope...


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I may just do this! I have works in progress and a couple things already planned, but this looks like fun!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I really like your color choices. I think they will all work well together. I have seen a couple other posts on this topic and there are others joining in. If I didn't have so many projects going I would love to join in. I look forward to seeing your progress. Please keep us posted.


I do too like your color combination. I can't wait to see how it looks when you finish it.. I am doing it too but I didn't like any of the color combinations. Maybe I will use my stash. I sure have so much to choose from to make the mystery KAL


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> wow 15 balls.. thats an expensive afghan..most of the time im knitting on pennies..would love to do this but dunno if i can afford it


or you can pick 15 skeins of your own colors from your stash and work from there. That way it wouldn't cost you anything because you already have it on hand.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Duh! Why didnt i think of that!! thats a great idea!.. just not sure i have that big enough stash..lol Another excuse to buy yarn??  Well in either case i signed up  Thank u !


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought the criteria for taking part in this was that you had to purchase their yarn. Am I incorrect in assuming this?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

crjc said:


> I thought the criteria for taking part in this was that you had to purchase their yarn. Am I incorrect in assuming this?


They probably DO want you to buy their yarn, but I didn't see anywhere that you HAD to.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

crjc said:


> I thought the criteria for taking part in this was that you had to purchase their yarn. Am I incorrect in assuming this?


No, you just need to be signed up to their forums. Wool purchase up to you, but there is a discount on offer.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the criteria for taking part in this was that you had to purchase their yarn. Am I incorrect in assuming this?
> ...


Oh. ok, because I have so much yarn, I do believe I can use up. I really did not want to purchase anymore until I have used up my stash that's why I didn't sign up.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

crjc said:


> SallyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


Go sign up. It will be a great stash buster! Then when you need more yarn, perhaps it will be some Bernat. I have a raincheck for their Mosaic yarn which seems to be in short supply at AC Moore. Lately, whatever yarn I'm going for there the bins are empty. Eventually, it will come in. I'm learning patience...LOL


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > SallyAnn said:
> ...


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

crjc said:


> SallyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > SallyAnn said:
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

crjc said:


> thanks hon. Have a wonderful evening. I'll think about it. I have a christening dress to do and a blanket for a baby shower, then I want to do an afghan for a wedding shower. I find my shoulders hurt like crazy at night after all this knitting/crocheting, seems as if I have a crick on the left side of my neck. The shoulder is hard and I have to put a hot rag on it. - Typing all day, knitting/crocheting into the late hours of the night. I must be really getting nuts in my old age.


If you have all this work waiting for you and it must be on time for the two showers, maybe your stiff neck and shoulders are coming from tension. Feeling a little frazzled? Stress always tighten up my shoulders and neck. I know a nice stretch for that but I have to be able to demonstrate. Learned it from my physical therapist while going for rotator cuff recovery, and just happened to mention my stiff neck. Physical therapists are the best!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > thanks hon. Have a wonderful evening. I'll think about it. I have a christening dress to do and a blanket for a baby shower, then I want to do an afghan for a wedding shower. I find my shoulders hurt like crazy at night after all this knitting/crocheting, seems as if I have a crick on the left side of my neck. The shoulder is hard and I have to put a hot rag on it. - Typing all day, knitting/crocheting into the late hours of the night. I must be really getting nuts in my old age.
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Bad grammar. Maybe I should proofread. Stress always tightens, not tighten.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Sounds like fun, if I was able to knit I would join in.
> 
> The colors look nice, sorry to hear you aren't happy with all of them. Keep us posted on the KAL. Would love to see pictures of your afghan when your done.
> 
> Have fun knitting.


Check out their website It can be knit or crochet.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am going to do this also. also was disappointed with my first choice of accent color, I picked dark green, but when I substituted a rust it just popped.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

does it cost anything to join BERNAT? and are you able to get the pattern for the mystery afgan if you have not joined


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> does it cost anything to join BERNAT? and are you able to get the pattern for the mystery afgan if you have not joined


No, does not cost anything to join. Yes, you need to join to get on their forum where the pattern will be.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

It does not cost anything and you start getting the pattern Feb 15. All you have to do it buy the yarn, or use from your stash if you have enough.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i love bernat yarn,and i'm doing cal as a switch-up prodject, i chose the PAST PERFECT color way,maves pinks
and celadon green,if i need another color maybe colonial blue, i've never done a cal like this one, want the knitted pattern too. i did not have enough of any 1 color in my stash, to do this cal


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I signed up to do this and I think it will be fun!


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't wait for the KAL! Chose colors from the Past Perfect group.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

I think your yarn will look lovely when you complete the afghan.
I'm sure you'll enjoy the projet.

WVBetty



YankeeChick said:


> How many of you out there are going to do the 2012 Bernat Mystery Afghan Knit A Long? Here is a link for anyone not familiar with it
> 
> http://www.bernat.com/2012mysteryafghan/
> 
> ...


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I just finished knitting my gauge swatch that they recommended and I have to tell you all that the Waverly yarn is VERY nice to work with and knits up nice and soft. It has a different texture than 'regular' acrylic yarn. Not quite sure how to describe it, but it's very nice! For those of you that have gone ahead and purchased the Bernat Waverly yarn, I think you'll be very pleased with it!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Harry's Girl said:


> Can't wait for the KAL! Chose colors from the Past Perfect group.


Those colors would be perfect for one of our guest bedrooms and I pondered them for awhile, but then I got greedy and decided I was long overdue for a new afghan for myself and my recliner  I love your choice!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

When I was 16 my aunt worked at the American Thread factory in Willimantic, CT. They had a small retail room with wholesale-priced yarns; I shopped there till the factory closed. There used to be another factory in Moosup, CT, I think it was Brunswick. No more large factories here, but Farmhouse Yarn's flagship(and probably only) store isn't far from me. Lovely yarns and frequent sales. I learned one hint to "fill a bag--" untwist the skein and lay it flat in the bag--you'd be surprised at how much you can cram in there.

Karen N.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Count me in. I have 4 shades of pinks and a white. I am using up yarn from my stash. :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE these colors tog. would love to have an afghan with these colors in it - may get same as yours & do the ripple afghan.When yours is done i'm sure you will be pleased with it.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I would rather like to try the CAL. It has been ages since I did something interesting or challenging. I'll try to get to Zellers tomorrow to get some yarn. I expect I'll be using their super saver though... cost does matter. 

It can be done....


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Count me in on the mystery afghan. Was going to purchase yarn but I found I had so much Bernat yarns on hand that I will have plenty to use. Not exactly the colors they suggested but they suit me and it will be fun to see what everyone at KP comes up with.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe I'm weird (I've been told so) but I LIKE the muted, dreary colors. Vintage, they say. I just want to see them in person. I know very well how the camera and the computer can mess up a color. My Walmart has reopened the fabric section. Do you think they'd have this yarn? Or Hobby Lobby?


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

I really like the colors you chose. How many colors do you need to get...as many as you want? I looked at the link you posted and I didn't see anything about the number of colors you would need.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's five colors, and the number of skeins differs from crochet to knitting.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Preacher's Wife said:


> I really like the colors you chose. How many colors do you need to get...as many as you want? I looked at the link you posted and I didn't see anything about the number of colors you would need.


if you scroll down you can see the quantities for the KAL/CAL


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

I just signed up and purchased my yarn for the DAL, My colors are colonial beidge, turtle green, incense, gypsy gold and classic blue. I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like this would be a lot of fun...very pretty colors you choose.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

edithann said:


> Sounds like this would be a lot of fun...very pretty colors you choose.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Thanks Erie, you should join the fun. BTW, I'm a fellow native New Yorker too, now living in South NJ


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

the colors look good, all of them. YasminaB


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i hope when we get our pattern we will be this chaty its hard to wait for this to begin, i thought all of their colorways were pretty but i like the pinks, i live alone and for the first time i don't hsve to consider others, not that my DH would have minded but now i just feel free to chose for my self


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

nan-ma said:


> i hope when we get our pattern we will be this chaty its hard to wait for this to begin, i thought all of their colorways were pretty but i like the pinks, i live alone and for the first time i don't hsve to consider others, not that my DH would have minded but now i just feel free to chose for my self


I was thinking the same thing. It's for me so I can indulge my love of pink (((hugs all round))) well rose and like, um, slate blue and...

:lol:


----------



## oldmary (Nov 21, 2011)

Yankee Chick, I just ordered one of the groups they suggested, Beautiful Things. This week they have free shipping and I am trying to talk myself out of ordering another set to crochet. I hadn't crochet in years, (and it was almost as long since I knitted) and thought that it would teach me some new stitches. I'll be watching for pictures once we all get started.
Old Mary from Louisiana


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> i hope when we get our pattern we will be this chaty its hard to wait for this to begin, i thought all of their colorways were pretty but i like the pinks, i live alone and for the first time i don't hsve to consider others, not that my DH would have minded but now i just feel free to chose for my self


Nan-ma, I had to look up on Google Map where Farmersville is.
I live a bit northeast in Stockton.

All you folks looking forward to doing the KAL/CAL are making me think about changing my mind. I looked again at the colors and they are all beautiful. The problem might be choosing only five.
Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I think the colours will go very well together. The strange thing is that often "plain" colours make other colours POP. I don't think this will be boring and yet altogether the colours do look restful. Yes do keep us up to date.Tashi


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

Preacher's Wife said:


> I really like the colors you chose. How many colors do you need to get...as many as you want? I looked at the link you posted and I didn't see anything about the number of colors you would need.


If you see the portion in aqua on the site it tells you how many of each color. The knitted one takes 15 and the crocheted one takes 13.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Maybe I'm weird (I've been told so) but I LIKE the muted, dreary colors. Vintage, they say. I just want to see them in person. I know very well how the camera and the computer can mess up a color. My Walmart has reopened the fabric section. Do you think they'd have this yarn? Or Hobby Lobby?


I like muted colors also, but I was trying to brighten up a room and thought the Beautiful Things colors were brighter. So I was a little dissapointed when I saw they were muted because it was not what I expected.
But they are very pretty, do look vintage and I like them a lot.

Just my opinion, and I can only speak about the colors I got, but if you do not get to see the yarn in person and like muted/vintage I do not think you will be dissapointed if you have to order online.

My Walmart (in Pittsburgh PA) did not have this yarn.


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

i just got my yarn, and the colours are not what i would have chosen in a store, but i do like them. can't wait to see what they work up to be


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That's the problem with buying on line. Things are not what they seem. I like bright colours, but I also like earth and Fall tones.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I got out to the mall today and got my colours. I did a rethink as I am hoping this ghan will go in my bedroom... I switched out the blue I was planning for and went with the dark green instead. The sham shows the colours I was working towards.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I like your color choices and I can't wait to see your afgan when it is completed. Good Luck & Happy Knitting.
DotS


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was in Michael's today in South Hadley and they have the Bernat Waverly on clearance for $2.49. The regular price was $4.49. They had a multitude of colors and I wonder if they are just not going to carry that type anymore. I did not buy any because I have to many WIP's and many things already planned to do. However, if I go in next week and there is some left I may have to buy some!! I hope this helps someone and maybe other Michael's are having the same sale.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

darski said:


> I got out to the mall today and got my colours. I did a rethink as I am hoping this ghan will go in my bedroom... I switched out the blue I was planning for and went with the dark green instead. The sham shows the colours I was working towards.


Your colors look like they will go well with your sham- can't wait to see the finished ghan.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

ON a more positive note: i called and left a short message about the confussion of my order,i was greatly suprised when i got a call fom brenat this am and they had changed my ored to free shiping and when i ask why did.t i get the discount she gave me a choice free sh or 25% off, of course i took the discount. have a good day all


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

darski said:


> I got out to the mall today and got my colours. I did a rethink as I am hoping this ghan will go in my bedroom... I switched out the blue I was planning for and went with the dark green instead. The sham shows the colours I was working towards.


might add some lavender for more contrast, but love your colors


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

nan-ma said:


> darski said:
> 
> 
> > I got out to the mall today and got my colours. I did a rethink as I am hoping this ghan will go in my bedroom... I switched out the blue I was planning for and went with the dark green instead. The sham shows the colours I was working towards.
> ...


I have been debating those colours but we are supposed to use just 5. I debated using some peach as well.

Since I am going to use a larger hook size (5.5mm) I bought 2 of all the secondary colours ... I do have one lavender in my stash I could add but only 1 skein. I might still get it in their depending on what the Mystery is to be.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> ON a more positive note: i called and left a short message about the confussion of my order,i was greatly suprised when i got a call fom brenat this am and they had changed my ored to free shiping and when i ask why did.t i get the discount she gave me a choice free sh or 25% off, of course i took the discount. have a good day all


I'm pretty sure they give free shipping on orders for $35 or more, so if you ordered all your yarn from them, you would get that anyway  Good choice.

*Update...it's $50 for Bernat, for free shipping. I got mine from Fabric.com and it was 3.48 a skein and free shipping over $35.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> nan-ma said:
> 
> 
> > ON a more positive note: i called and left a short message about the confussion of my order,i was greatly suprised when i got a call fom brenat this am and they had changed my ored to free shiping and when i ask why did.t i get the discount she gave me a choice free sh or 25% off, of course i took the discount. have a good day all
> ...


I did too and found a coupon code online for $10 off. I don't remember what it was but I will post if I find it.

Found it: TRY114 
I placed my order at least a week ago, not sure if it's still valid, but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

kayers said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> > nan-ma said:
> ...


SWEET!!


----------



## 11646 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have never done a KAL before but am excited to try. I am trying to decide my colors now....


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

TC said:


> I have never done a KAL before but am excited to try. I am trying to decide my colors now....


find something you realy like and use that for a guide for your colors, mine inspration was pillow


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the colors you chose. I was considering doing that, but I have so many projects already.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

pam the thing about this kal/cal is we can only work partern as they give it to us,so unless ve....ry slow it will work well between yor other projects as a change up or a break ((hugs))


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks to you, I have just signed up for the blog, and plan
on making the knitted version.
Tomorrow I will go to Hobby Lobby/Michaels/Joann's to get my yarn.
I think I am going for moss green, off white, butter, very light blue & a dark/brick red combo.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

great colors


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Thanks to you, I have just signed up for the blog, and plan
> on making the knitted version.
> Tomorrow I will go to Hobby Lobby/Michaels/Joann's to get my yarn.
> I think I am going for moss green, off white, butter, very light blue & a dark/brick red combo.


Make sure you print off the Michael's coupon to take with you. I know it says one per person. I wonder if you pay cash & went thru a couple different lanes if you could use more than one?


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

I did not know about this. Thank you for the info. Im going to check it out for sure.

Thank you for the reminder.Of this being out there. Who knew. Cool web site n links. LOVE IT. and I LOVE THEIR YARN too. :!:


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my yarn today!! Excited for that first clue. Guess I will do my swatch in the meantime.


----------



## 11646 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks. I have a pillow too that will serve as my inspiration! Great idea!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Darski - I really like your colors it will look great with that cover.

I visited the site but not sure if I will take the class. It could be interesting as I have never knit an afghan before.

Did you notice that the knit version doesn't have a MC = main color. Think that is a typo?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> Darski - I really like your colors it will look great with that cover.
> 
> I visited the site but not sure if I will take the class. It could be interesting as I have never knit an afghan before.
> 
> Did you notice that the knit version doesn't have a MC = main color. Think that is a typo?


There is also a crochet version - just to the left of the knit requirements and it does list 5 colors with the one using the most balls listed as the main color. The knit one also requires 5 colors.

I would think the main color could be the one that required the most balls -- but it could be another single color like black to tie it all together. If so, then why would they not have you purchase black or another color. Of course they could also be allowing you to later choose your own unifying color.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Judy M said:


> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Darski - I really like your colors it will look great with that cover.
> ...


they tell you to buy 3 balls of main and two of the other ones


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > NanGreen said:
> ...


Thank you Judy. I didn't read that into Darski's post.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I am doing the crochet version and as I said I am going up a hook size. I find 5.mm or lower to be very tiring to use for any length of time.

I also crochet loosely so I wanted lots of yarn to be sure I get where we're going with this one.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going to attempt it, but I don't have colors yet.


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

i have not found the needle size can any one let me know thanks


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> i have not found the needle size can any one let me know thanks


I read size 8 (US)


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

size 8 needles

size H chroceet hook


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> How many of you out there are going to do the 2012 Bernat Mystery Afghan Knit A Long?
> In my photo the colors from left to right, on the bottom, are Bark, Colonial Beige and Butter. On the top is the Pink Suede and Greek Sea. The Greek Sea is the main color.quote]
> 
> Hi YankeeChick: The colours in your photo look lovely. Looking forward to seeing a photo of the afghan when it is completed. Good luck with this project. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> i have not found the needle size can any one let me know thanks


Knitting Needles size 8 and 
Circular Knitting Needle Size 8 - 29 inches long for edging

Crochet hook size 8 / H


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

So I walked into Michael's today because Homespun yarn was on sale. As I was walking to the yarn section I saw that Bernat Waverly yarn was on clearance! I was able to change out the colors I didn't care for and got colors I love! And all for $2.50 a ball! Now I'm really excited to start this afghan.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Received my Bernat package for the Mystery CAL yesterday and I'm very pleased with my choices. Below you will find my inspiration and the yarns I chose for my project. The yarn 
colors are actually deeper and more muted in person and they blend beautifully with my accent pieces


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

cheecat said:


> Received my Bernat package for the Mystery CAL yesterday and I'm very pleased with my choices. Below you will find my inspiration and the yarns I chose for my project. The yarn
> colors are actually deeper and more muted in person and they blend beautifully with my accent pieces


On my screen it looks like you are right on the money. Now you get to swatch.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

And these are the names of the yarns from the top, left to right:
Turtle Green, Incense, Colonial Beige, Classic Navy and Gypsy Gold



cheecat said:


> Received my Bernat package for the Mystery CAL yesterday and I'm very pleased with my choices. Below you will find my inspiration and the yarns I chose for my project. The yarn
> colors are actually deeper and more muted in person and they blend beautifully with my accent pieces


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Planning on doing that over the weekend. The yarn seems to have a very nice hand to it and should be comfortable and easy to work with.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I just finished my swatch yesterday. It took me a couple of tries but I finally found the right gauge. I had to go up to size 10 needles! Love your color choices. I can't wait to see them all finished.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

cheecat said:


> Received my Bernat package for the Mystery CAL yesterday and I'm very pleased with my choices. Below you will find my inspiration and the yarns I chose for my project. The yarn
> colors are actually deeper and more muted in person and they blend beautifully with my accent pieces


Love these colours... will be stunning when put together.

Love your inspiration objects too


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i just recived my yarn for mystry cal and the colors are perfect and the yarn is so soft, dre..my now cant wait for the pattern, a swatching i will go


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going to swatch first with G hook instead 
of a H since O has a tendency yo crochet loosely, it will be a miracle if I get it right on the first try, lol


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Has anyone chosen Lion Brand as a substitute yarn? Other than worsted weight and gauge what should I be concerned with?


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I am getting more and more anxious for this thing to start... It's not like I don't have anything to do while I wait


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Yankee Chick,

I have joined the Bernat KAL.  I love your colors. All of these afgans are going to look so different because the yarn choices will be so different.

I have chosen to use bark, sundrift, bitter rose, porcelan red and incense. I am hoping to attach a picture of my yarn on the furniture from the room where I am hoping to use the afgan.

Won't be long now and our journey will begin. Enjoy the trip and happy stitching to you.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice color combo, can not wait to see your finished project


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

love the colours have you got your pattern yet or is it to early i have joined do they notify you with the pattern or do you have to go on there website


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

The information for the KAL is located at www.Bernat.com/forums. They will put the directions on this forum every Wednesday. Next Weds is the start of the KAL. We are supposed to have our yarn, needles and a swatch done by the starting day of the KAL. I'm glad you like my colors and hope that you enjoy the new journey we are about to begin. Happy stitching to you.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> love the colours have you got your pattern yet or is it to early i have joined do they notify you with the pattern or do you have to go on there website


It is a mystery afghan and it starts the 15th.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, are you also doing the KAL? I'll be watching for you along the way. Happy stitching to you. Enjoy!!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

kayers said:


> I have never done a KAL let alone a mystery KAL. I'm so excited to start. I think your colors look great together.
> I had a hard time picking colors online as well. My colors are Sun Drift (creamy beige) Colonial beige (a golden tone) Irish moss (a brighter green than I had hoped) Porcelain Red (has a bit of rust as I had hoped) and pink suede. The name for pink suede is a bit deceptive - I think it is more of a muted coral or peach as you mentioned. I hope they will all work together in the end. My main color is the sun drift and the pink suede is the color that I only purchased 2 skeins of.


These are beautiful colors.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

OK, just completed my swatch for the Bernat CAL and as I suspected I had to use a smaller hook. I first tried a G instead of H (which was the hook size Bernat listed), but my swatch was still off by a few cm's, so I reworked it with an F hook and it came out to the exact specs!!! A perfect example of the importance of swatchng. Can not wait to get started on the afghan this Wednesday....


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Did my swatch last night and can't wait to start. Will be nice to do that in between the scarves. I just hope it's simple enough for me to do.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> phylled1 said:
> 
> 
> > love the colours have you got your pattern yet or is it to early i have joined do they notify you with the pattern or do you have to go on there website
> ...


I am thinking about it. I have enough stash yarn to do it without buying the waverly yarn. I did sign up for it


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't wait for Wednesday to get started.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

One day closer....

Getting anxious to go.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I love those colors!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

almost time yeah


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'M READY


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Why is a swatch necessary?


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

In order for your project to turn out the correct size you need to make sure you are getting the same stitches per inch. Also, you may run out of yarn if your pieces come out too large. Go to the Bernat web site and look up swatching, it will give you details of how to do it


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

By this time tomorrow I expect to have at least one square made. Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

darski said:


> By this time tomorrow I expect to have at least one square made. Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!


Me too. Can't wait.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll be working so I have to wait until tomorrow night. It's going to be a loooooong day.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm wondering what time they post 12am et ??


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Ten AM EST.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

nan-ma said:


> I'm wondering what time they post 12am et ??


I was told the site says 10:00 am Et.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Two squares down and only 10 more to go  Yeeeehaw!


----------



## tanyastreasures (Sep 27, 2011)

I just finished my first square. Yeah!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Darski, why 10 more, when the instructions indicate a total of 8, four of each?


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

4grammy4 said:


> Darski, why 10 more, when the instructions indicate a total of 8, four of each?


I am doing the Crochet version.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

U AR3E A WHIZ


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'M SCARED, MINE IS KNITTED BUT NOTHING LIKE THAT------------OH NO SANDI67


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

It won't be just because the patterns are different and even the amounts of yarn differ.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

just curious - can I go and collect the clues for the knitted version?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, they are both up in Bernat Forums.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok why can't I find it help


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> Ok why can't I find it help


Which one do you want?

http://www.bernat.com/forums/

that takes you to the forums where you can select your choice.

You must be registered to do this.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Ok why can't I find it help


type in Bernat Mystery afghan KAL


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, my! Cast on 1 st., then K,P,K in stitch. I'm defeated before I start. :shock: :? 

It's printed out very faint and very small. I think I'm going to need a magnifying glass.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Yes, they are both up in Bernat Forums.


Thank you. I don't think I could manage 2 but I could do it later on.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Emell said:


> Oh, my! Cast on 1 st., then K,P,K in stitch. I'm defeated before I start. :shock: :?
> It's printed out very faint and very small. I think I'm going to need a magnifying glass.


thank you darski I found it 
I high lighted it and copy and pasted in word than made it bigger and black


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I printed out the patterns for both. I am doing the KAL, but I printed out the crochet version, may try to do that at a later date.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> Emell said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my! Cast on 1 st., then K,P,K in stitch. I'm defeated before I start. :shock: :?
> ...


Brilliant... age and treachery will overcome youth and skill. 
it is a good idea. I'll have to do the same thing.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Emell said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my! Cast on 1 st., then K,P,K in stitch. I'm defeated before I start. :shock: :?
> ...


Thank you. I'll give it a go.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I am so happy that this is underway at last. I'm loving all this chat and such about it.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I need to learn how to do 3 stitches in one stitch!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> I need to learn how to do 3 stitches in one stitch!


really - you just do it. If you do just what they say it will work. Some things are just that simple... we often tend to over-think this stuff.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm definitely gonna give it a go.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i printing both pattern and i'm going to try both to see witch i like best


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, I was really looking forward to this KAL. Is anyone as bored as I am with this first clue? Eight squares of garter stitch?


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I'm sorry, I was really looking forward to this KAL. Is anyone as bored as I am with this first clue? Eight squares of garter stitch?


yes!! yes, I am.....


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I was really looking forward to this KAL. Is anyone as bored as I am with this first clue? Eight squares of garter stitch?
> ...


So far? YES!! 2 squares down, 6 to go!


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I just received my yarn today! Boy am I excited! Will start KALing tomorrow! I'm using the colours:
Birch White... Blue Gown... Breath of Blue... Aqua Frost... Celadon... and Fresh Flower. I love the colours! I hope they look as great as I think they will!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Lotty said:


> I printed out the patterns for both. I am doing the KAL, but I printed out the crochet version, may try to do that at a later date.


That's what I did too. My colors Greek Sea, Sun Drift, Antique, Breath of Blue and Gypsy Gold.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

darski said:


> I got out to the mall today and got my colours. I did a rethink as I am hoping this ghan will go in my bedroom... I switched out the blue I was planning for and went with the dark green instead. The sham shows the colours I was working towards.


I think your colours look great together! I think they go perfectly with your shams..... I hope you post some photos when you're done!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

-knitter said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> > Redwilley said:
> ...


My first attempt at knitting on the diagonal, so no LOL


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Judy M said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> > YankeeChick said:
> ...


Actually, it's my 1st attempt at knitting on the diagonal, too. But 8 squares of this seems a bit tedious. Had a lot going on yesterday and company last night, so I didn't even get my 1st one done . They did say that there won't be as many squares to do each week, after this initial batch of 8.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I could not afford the yarn and I'm disappointed I can't join in, but maybe I can get the yarn later and catch up. Is it not possible that those squares will get spread throughout the afghan later, with more difficult stitches beside them? They said absolutely that you could do this if you were just starting knitting. Maybe they're going to increase in complexity.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I could not afford the yarn and I'm disappointed I can't join in, but maybe I can get the yarn later and catch up. Is it not possible that those squares will get spread throughout the afghan later, with more difficult stitches beside them? They said absolutely that you could do this if you were just starting knitting. Maybe they're going to increase in complexity.


You could still go in and print out the clues (or just download them) and keep them and then if you like the way it turns out, make the afghan later. I suspect these squares will be 'cornerstones' throughout the afghan. It's not so bad. I, for one, was hoping for something more fun for the 1st squares. LOL Hoping to learn new stitches, as well, of course. After spending all that $$, particularly on acrylic yarn (which is my least favorite to work with or waste $$ on) I will definitely use it! If not.....it will go on sale here, for cheap!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I could not afford the yarn and I'm disappointed I can't join in, but maybe I can get the yarn later and catch up. Is it not possible that those squares will get spread throughout the afghan later, with more difficult stitches beside them? They said absolutely that you could do this if you were just starting knitting. Maybe they're going to increase in complexity.
> ...


Oh yes, I will keep the clues. But tell me, if you didn't make an afghan from acrylic, what would you use? I throw my afghans into the laundry pretty often.


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

I also am a little disappointed! Hopefully the future clues will be more exciting!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

wannabear said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


That's a good point, wannabear. I have a lot of afghans and they are all acrylic. Several knitted, by my Mom and several I crocheted myself. The oldest is one my Mom made me in 1976, when Hubby & I moved to Alaska. It has survived kids, cats dogs, hubby and grandkids and still going strong! I think that since I started knitting, less than a year ago, I didn't think that I would ever knit an afghan as it would take too long! I have since changed my mind and purchased some wonderful Araucania Cotton to make an afghan out of. I also have made a couple of baby blankets out of some nice cozy cotton blends. My "problem" if one can call it a problem, is that since I started knitting and my daughter introduced me to Noro yarn and some of the other wool blends, I just really enjoy working with the wonderful feel and texture of these yarns and most of the acrylics just don't feel as nice. And I love the colorways, as well. I'm not totally kicking acrylics to the curb. LOL I just want to try different things. And I might be sorry! Time will tell.


----------



## pitamom (Apr 20, 2011)

The garter stitch is repetitive, but it is perfect for me. I don't have a lot of confidence in my knitting, so I'm using this first week to pick up speed and work on more even stitches. I do find the triangles interesting, and the Waverly yarn is such a treat to work with. I'll be ready to learn new things as we go along.

Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like fun...I am currently almost finished with an afghan for one grandson and was planning to make one for my other grandson. Think I will sign up and try it out. I really do like your color comb.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

The garter stitch squares are kind of repetitive, but mindless knitting is great for TV watching. I am really enjoying them.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I make more mistakes in this mindless knitting that I would do if I have to pay attention I have gone back 2 times in the 1st square will have to pay more attention but do hope it gets more exciting


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I could not afford the yarn and I'm disappointed I can't join in, but maybe I can get the yarn later and catch up. Is it not possible that those squares will get spread throughout the afghan later, with more difficult stitches beside them? They said absolutely that you could do this if you were just starting knitting. Maybe they're going to increase in complexity.


Didn't it say easy? I don't think the stitches will get any harder than those listed in the abbreviations.

Waverly yarn is a new yarn for Bernat (Canada) and this is one way to see how well it is liked.

I was able to buy the yarn at JoAnns for $3.79, had a discount of 40% off one skein and another 10% off the total because I have membership in a quilting group.

I see they have a military discount of 20% from 17th to the 20th or 10% nonmilitary same days. Hopefully this will help some of you. They also have a price match pledge.

If you belong to craft show exhibitors, sewing and crafting guilds, association & professional organizations you can qualify for the VIP 10% discount off everything everyday in store and online. Sign up online at Joann.com/VIP ... have your membership card handy.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I'm sorry, I was really looking forward to this KAL. Is anyone as bored as I am with this first clue? Eight squares of garter stitch?


Yes Yes!! Me too! 
Somone in the Bernet forum said it looks like a dishcloth and that was my first thought too! lol


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

wannabear said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I'm using Red Heart that someone gave me a LOT of.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I am pleased with how my colors look and the 4 squares when put together will look like a quilt block. I assume that is what we will be doing with them.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i have printed the pattern cannot down load the clues until no 3 
S comes dont (can not get the comma in) know when i will get started as i have my S in L in hospital and we are visiting every day sometimes twice neighbours found her in bed and she could not get up as her blood pressure was 200 over whatever she also has demensure cannot spell it we are trying to sort her house been and sorted the bedroom we can see the floor and also her hubbys bed he has been gone 4yrs found a bill for gas and electric not been paid for months it was over 400 pounds got that sorted at the bank sorry to say we do not want this as i am 81 and H is 85 she has only us and a nephew and wife will not say any more about N and wife thanks for listening


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

We are all certainly thinking about you. Keep yourself as well as you can.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Scoot915 said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I was really looking forward to this KAL. Is anyone as bored as I am with this first clue? Eight squares of garter stitch?
> ...


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> Scoot915 said:
> 
> 
> > Redwilley said:
> ...


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> i have printed the pattern cannot down load the clues until no 3
> S comes dont (can not get the comma in) know when i will get started as i have my S in L in hospital and we are visiting every day sometimes twice neighbours found her in bed and she could not get up as her blood pressure was 200 over whatever she also has demensure cannot spell it we are trying to sort her house been and sorted the bedroom we can see the floor and also her hubbys bed he has been gone 4yrs found a bill for gas and electric not been paid for months it was over 400 pounds got that sorted at the bank sorry to say we do not want this as i am 81 and H is 85 she has only us and a nephew and wife will not say any more about N and wife thanks for listening


So sorry about all this happening. It's so sad when you can't count on other family members to help you out. Hang in there and only do what you can without over-doing it. {{hugs}}


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

girls, i am crocheting,i've have the first 13 sq, 
finished, i am using stash for this one, now i'll start the knited one in the bernat one I do HOPE that it not so boring, i've made some very beatsifull granny square that r challangeing, this one is so boreing i'll try posting photos later on when i can get some one to show me how

good luck every one (((((hugs)))))
nanma esther


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> Scoot915 said:
> 
> 
> > Redwilley said:
> ...


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I am using my circs and i just pretend there is no cord and slide the yarn back and forth as if they were straight needles.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

this pattern is for beginers, stoped knitting it,so...boring.....decided to do the crochet one at least it has changes,and i have the yarn sooo..mite as well use it


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

I did get a new way to do my dishclothes. They have the increases every other row both ends, and I usually do one at the beginning of each row. They do look like very large dishclothes. The squares are larger than I expected, but I guess that's good, there should be less joining. Too bad we don't know how they're going to join so we could pick up stitches along the side to start the next square. My colors are from stash, and may end up with two tones, as I'm not sure there's enough of some of my colors. Lots of partial skeins in my charity stash from church. I, too, hope it gets more interesting, but this is OK for TV.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I am losing interest in this CAL. I just don't happen to like gaping holes in my afghan squares so I'm not sure what to do next.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

Second square on the KAL. An interesting stitch that I hadn't done before. I'm half-way through the 1st square and losing interest, however. Still have two squares of the first clue to finish. Wanted to see how this one came out. Guess I'd better get working on something else for a while.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Think of it as a learning experience. No one says you have to like it to give it away. 

Just think this afghan could take top prize in the local fair, etc.

Maybe a group in your area will like an afghan like this to auction / silent auction to raise funds.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

patty1 said:


> Is the yarn a super bulky yarn and what Bernat Yarn is being used?


Bernat Waverly acrylic yarn - looks to be worsted weight - made in Turkey


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL I just realized after knitting the first 1/2 of my second square that I DID NOT (k,p,k) but I did knit in the front and back loop - which gives it a very nice border.

Anyone know if it will make a difference? Should I start over?


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

It is very pretty.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

Judy M said:


> LOL I just realized after knitting the first 1/2 of my second square that I DID NOT (k,p,k) but I did knit in the front and back loop - which gives it a very nice border.
> 
> Anyone know if it will make a difference? Should I start over?


If I'm understanding correctly, you'll have an even number of stitches instead of odd, which will change how you finish the 2nd 1/2. I wouldn't go back and do it over, just adjust your bind off.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

racersuz said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I just realized after knitting the first 1/2 of my second square that I DID NOT (k,p,k) but I did knit in the front and back loop - which gives it a very nice border.
> ...


Actually my last row was a total of 55 stitches and every other row seemed to increase by 2. Should it have been increase by 4? May be why my square doesn't match my gauge - it's larger.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Judy M said:


> racersuz said:
> 
> 
> > Judy M said:
> ...


There are no increases in KAL 2. You start with 37 stitches and end with 37 stitches. Knitting in front and back of a stitch is an increase. The pattern is a modified rib and is a very loose knit width wise.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

-knitter said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > racersuz said:
> ...


Sorry guess I should have said Clue #1.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Judy M said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Judy M said:
> ...


OH! Sorry! You were right on KAL 1 to end up with 55 stitches; every other row increases 2 stitches by knitting in front and back of the first and second to last stitch.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm doing the cal and can't download the templat can someone give me measurements for clue 2
thank in advance


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

nan-ma said:


> i'm doing the cal and can't download the templat can someone give me measurements for clue 2
> thank in advance


according to sources it is supposed to be 11 inches wide.

I crochet loosely and I'm using a 6.mm hook and I can't get to that at all.

This square is such a mess that I am quitting as of today. Just not worth it for all those holes and gaping squares.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

darski said:


> nan-ma said:
> 
> 
> > i'm doing the cal and can't download the templat can someone give me measurements for clue 2
> ...


----------

